# Ryker turns 2!



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok his birthday is tomorrow, but I'm impatient.

This year has been a big year for Ryker. He got a new sister (Gypsy), we moved to a new house, and he got his man jewels taken away ! He’s been having a fun weekend so far…..

Incoming photo dump!

We went for walks…


Happy birthday boy


He got a new collar!


Regal…


Not regal…


He got some new toys! Saddest birthday boy ever.




Gypsy narrating


He played with Gypsy (kind of)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I got them both raccoon tails.


Gypsy shredded hers immediately. Ryker creeping the background even though he had his own.


Give me the bunny!


Victory cry


Never letting go…


Ever.


Gypsy had a good time


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh man, this picture. He is just gorgeous.

Happy Birthday, Ryker!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

This picture cracks me up, he looks like such a dork


I made him some pupcakes and let him lick the bowl


He really liked them….



So did Gypsy

These 2 are great

And a throwback


Thanks for looking!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Oh man, this picture. He is just gorgeous.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Ryker!


Thank you


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

OMG he's so damned cute. Happy birthday Ryker.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

He is just gorgeous!


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

I just love your dogs


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I swear, if I owned dogs who were that good at sad eyes, they'd weigh 900lbs because I'd never stop feeding them and otherwise giving them whatever they wanted.


----------



## Nissa M (Nov 3, 2014)

And happy birthday to Ryker! Such lovely dogs. Looks like you guys had a great party!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday to that good ol boy Ryker. Just love your dogs. I never knew that breed looked so good. Thank you for sharing such a wonderful day with your two. It looked like they had a blast.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ryker such an awesome day !!! love the pictures <3


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ryker!! He is such a stunning dog. Looks like he is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He is such an expressive boy! Happy birthday, Ryker! Thank you for sharing his celebration.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Happy Birthday Ryker!
Those pictures are awesome. Such gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Happy birthday, Ryker! He is a beautiful dog!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

They are both stunning. Looks like they had a great time and sure are living the life!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

For some reason I had no idea he was so young! Happy birthday handsome dog!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome boy! I also am IN LOVE with the second photo. Such a soft and loveable face... Your dogs are so lucky to have you, and vice versa. Here's to many more returns!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

He really has the sweetest eyes! How can you not fall in love with them? Happy 2nd Birthday!

His birthday is the day after Kairi's! She just turned 2 on the 18th.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you for the birthday wishes all! And happy belated birthday, Kairi!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ryker!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ryker - you sweetie pie goofball! :becky:

Love it! Smile, dude...jeeze!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, Ryker! His facial expressions just kill me. He reminds me so much of Watson somehow. Gorgeous boy!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Oh man, this picture. He is just gorgeous.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Ryker!


I totally agree. All the pictures are amazing, but that one is my favorite! He is stunning!

Happy belated birthday, Ryker! Looks like you had an amazing day!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy birthday Ryker, King of Puppy Dog Eyes!! He's so adorable  Looks like they had a blast ^_^


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great pictures! Happy birthday Ryker!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

OH my is he handsome! And, his new collar looks perfect on him; I love it!

The sad birthday boy picture is enough to kill me haha


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! It's hard not to get a picture where he looks totally pathetic haha


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Bday!!! He's so handsome! Love the "Not Regal" picture XD!!!


----------

